# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Trenbolone legit or fake??

## freddie84

Is this legit or fake?? 

Have you seen these before?

Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Gaspaco

Another UGL!

If you trust your source you are g2g if not got to try it!

----------


## freddie84

> Another UGL!
> 
> If you trust your source you are g2g if not got to try it!


Known supplier here in my country, many positive reviews. Saving it for a later cycle

Sent from my iPhone

----------


## knuckles69

Had some deca from them and it was bunk

----------


## freddie84

> Had some deca from them and it was bunk


Underdosed or what?

Sent from my iPhone

----------


## knuckles69

Nope, just plain fake

----------


## < <Samson> >

Typical UGL, color looks good. < But that don't mean much

----------


## freddie84

> Typical UGL, color looks good. < But that don't mean much


Have to try it out, definitely will be updating on how it's working out

Sent from my iPhone

----------

